# Need dust collection advice



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm looking to get a dust collector for my shop I have never had a system before just shop vacs so I had a question about systems.

I found one on craigslist it is a grizzly 2 HP for $100 it appears to be at least 15 years old. So i wasn't sure if this one would be any good being that old. I was also looking at Harbor Freight 70 Gal. Industrial 5 Micron Dust Collector. Does anyone have any advice on which one do you think is better.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not without specific model numbers*

A new 2 HP HF unit can be had for about $150.00 on sale with coupon, runs on 120V on it's own circuit.

A 15 yr old Grizzly 2 HP may need 220V maybe not, but will still need a dedicated 20 AMP circuit.

The motors don't wear out usually. The bags may get worn or ripped and may need replacement anyway, so go for a new 1.0 Micron or 2.5 bag. Bags are not as efficient as a pleated cannister filter because they have less overall area and tend to clog after a while.
A certain amount of clogging makes them more efficient, too much reduces air flow out, so it's a trade off. 

A pre-filter, Thein separator or cyclone will help reduce the dust into the filters. Oneida makes a Super Dust Deputy cyclone with larger ports for DC units. 

Many folks here have the HF unit, have modified it to suit their needs and are happy with it. :yes:


----------

